# Unsere Jungangler sind klasse!!



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2003)

Döbel mit Käse:
Auch die Jungangler sind wieder vertreten. Stefan Koppenhöfer über seine Erfahrungen beim Döbelangeln mit Käse. Herzlichen Dank, Stefan: 
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/magazin/ausgabe3/html/doebelangeln.htm

Und auch Martin, der Sohn von Laksos, hat wieder geholfen, die Jungangler im Magazin präsent sein zu lassen, auch Dir herzlichen Dank: 
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/magazin/ausgabe3/html/koederbarsch.htm

Und Stefan Kessel (Schleie) wird jeden Monat ein Kurzportrait von beliebten Fischen zum Besten geben. Auch Dir herzlichen Dank:
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/magazin/ausgabe3/html/mefo.htm


----------

